# KaffeCaffe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

KaffeCaffe is a new café in Quezon City that offers specialty gourmet coffee, pastries and light meals. Located in the busy corner of Banawe and Ma. Clara, KaffeCaffe offers a wide selection of wonderfully roasted, freshly ground and excellently brewed coffee and espresso concoctions. We aim to bring the kaffe out of the caffe! Offering Coffee Catering to small and big events! PLUS we do coffee education in real time cafe operations!

More...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

kaffekartan said:


> Italy is synonymous with coffee culture. Italy comes to mind when you hear words like cappuccino, espresso, macchiato. The drink was first introduced around the year 1615 to the city of Venice by traders from North Africa and Egypt. This was also the first step, the drink took into the European world. Today, imported coffee beans mainly to Italy, with over four hundred years of experience, the beans are then roasted perfectly. This gives you this unique, Italian coffee.
> 
> for any further query please contact with us or visit our website kaffekartan.se


What makes your Swedish take on Italian coffee unique?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You drink it from a swede, like the pepper thing!


----------

